# Appointment on Mon following my miscarriage with icsi,so many questions pls help



## Peace50 (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm sitting here getting very nervous about my appointment on Monday, any advice or support would be so great. We finally got pregnant in April following our first icsi cycle, had a bad experience with ohss and unfortunately at the 12 week scan we found out our baby died at 6 weeks. It's now been 6 weeks and we have an appointment with our doctors. Does anyone know how soon they'll start us off again? unfortunately I have no frozen embies so it'll be a fresh cycle. Also what can they do to try and reduce me getting ohss again, that was a terrible experience I never want to go through again. Basically I've got in my head I'll go in on Monday and they'll start me straight away but I doubt it. Everyone saying they'll probably wait for one AF, but my issue is I can go 3 months without one... Sorry for my ramblings but I'm so stressed and worried about the next stage, any help would be so appreciated


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

I am soooo sorry to hear what you have been through, much love to you! 
I can only tell you what I know from experience which is different from yours. Mine told me to wait one bleed each time - sometimes they have said longer but I have been pretty insistent! My clinic are usually accomodating but will offer advice. I know that there are lots of things they can do for you, you just have to be insistent. I have just realised that I am completely out of date and you will have already been to see consultant! I hope that you got sorted! love of love 
W x


----------

